# Croup!



## RaeganW

First of all, how do you say it? I remember this being one of the dog anatomy words I totally butchered in pronunciation because I only ever talk dogs online, but now I can't remember what was correct.

Second, can someone make me some pretty pictures pointing out where exactly it is, how it is different from the topline and tailset, and how changing it changes the dog?


----------



## Poly

Hope this helps.

You say it to kind of rhyme with "hoop", but not quite as long as the "oo" sound. 

Here's a nice picture of a dog's external anatomy. The croup is just in front of the tailset - it actually starts at the pelvis and goes back to the tailset. The topline properly should refer to the line from the ears to the tailset. The line from the withers to the tailset is more properly called the "backline". The tailset is where the tail attaches to the croup. 












I'm not sure what you mean by "changing " the croup.


----------



## Elana55

Croop is how you say it. 

A "Steep" croup slopes down toward the ground at an angle from the top of the pelvis to the tail set. A level croup is usually almost level from top pelvis to tail set. 

Level is what the GSD show people want. Level allows more carry thru at the trot. Steep makes a shorter stride but may give more power (depending on the angles of the hind leg bones). 

Ultimately, all the parts must fit together to make a well conformed dog. A dog is the sum of its parts. 

BTW I understand I am pro'ly preaching to th' choir....


----------



## Xeph

Level isn't exactly what should be in the GSD. The croup should be long, and sloping downwards into the tailset. Maybe I'm misinterpreting what is being said though

I believe that the SV standard gives a very specific degree of angulation for the croup. The AKC standard does not.


----------

